# Is there a Live version Free BSD iso?



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there a Live version of Free BSD that can be run from a CD iso to try it -
I am most interested in the extra functionality of the rarpd daemon as compared to either Fedora 11 or Ubuntu 9.04.

Thanks for any sugestions.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

PCBSD, FreeSBIE, RoFreeSBIE, Frenzy, TrueBSD (please google)
Our forum has a developer of GhostBSD (please search forum)


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been googling - realize it was a basic question -
but they aren't called live version, and I have to leave the university library like now.

The reverse address recognition protocol in FreeBSD seems more powerful according to the rarpd man page I found for the freebsd distribution while looking for linux rarpd manual.

Thanks - have the clue I needed in a quick pinch.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

*GhostBSD not available torrent iso or free download yet*

As far as i can find. GhostBSD just is *not* _really_ available . . .
unless anybuddy has any ideas.

Frenzy 1.1 boots up fine, but I ain't gonna be using any rarpd daemon quite yet with it -
-  and long term it wont be quite like FreeBSD 8.0 for full use anyway.

Any other suggestions for an available FreeBSD live version . . .


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

*RoFreeSBIE-1.3.iso (2.39 GB)*

RoFreeSBIE looks like the best shot of being an active FreeBSD Live iso - but it does have to be on a a DVD (2.39 GB)

RoFreeSBIE is *FreeBSD-6.3-PRERELEASE based*
It includes wireless support even in the *live* mode . . .

http://www.rofreesbie.org/


FreeSBIE - *discontinued*
http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freesbie

And while the FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-dvd1.iso is nice to now have, it is an installation - not a live version -
 so that is for later in the year.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 4, 2010)

jenaniston said:
			
		

> And while the FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-dvd1.iso is nice to now have, it is an installation - not a live version


Choose fixit and you'll have a live system. Or if you don't need/want the whole DVD, you can get the livefs disc (+200 MB) from the same FTP location.
But fixit/livefs is a live version of *FreeBSD* (big surprise, eh) which means you won't have any graphical interface as the other live systems usually have.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 5, 2010)

The new PC-BSD 8.0-beta is a live dvd.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 5, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Choose fixit and you'll have a live system.
> ... fixit/livefs is a live version of *FreeBSD* ... you won't have any graphical interface as the other live systems usually have.



Thanks - I'll try the fixit at the prompt.
I'm usually in terminal anyway (Fedora 11 Live 8GB USB or Ubuntu 9.04 Live 1GB USB) - to install dhcp server or configuration of dhcp file with vi editor, so I'm ok without the graphical interface, for now.



			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> The new PC-BSD 8.0-beta is a live dvd.



I am downloading - as I reply here - the PCBSD8.0-BETA-x86-USB.img (3.7 GB)

http://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/137/11/

Thanks again.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 5, 2010)

There is evoke. I've never used it but it may still be alive.

Scratch above. The project is still alive. Last update on Dec 30th 2009 so I'll probably give it a whirl and tell you what I've found.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 6, 2010)

*RoFreeSBIE live DVD iso screenshot*

So there *are* probably a few ways to get a live version of FreeBSD up and running . . .
this DVD iso boots up on a university computer 
(my univ. login/access in Windows Vista has alot of software, but some limited admin privileges).

Here's screenshot of RoFreeSBIE (from November 2007 and PRERELEASE 6.3) with the KDE 3.5 desktop it loads with :


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 6, 2010)

*PCBSD-8.0 live DVD iso screenshot*

The PCBSD DVD iso also boots up on this university computer -
 the Live Mode is option 3 at the FreeBSD boot menu.







But it does look like I will need to get PCBSD-8.0 on USB in order to install packages with the pkg_add command.

Great info link that comes up as icon on this KDE desktop . . .
http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index,php/PC-BSD_Users_Handbook

Good luck everybuddy.


----------

